# [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*[Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Vorwort*

„Welcher LED-Lüfter für eine Wasserkühlung?“ Wenn man diese oder eine ähnliche Frage hier in Forum stellt, zeigt man vor allem eins: Dass man die Suchfunktion nicht beherrscht. 

Wenn man sich dagegen die Mühe macht, die unzähligen Beiträge zu diesem Thema komplett zu lesen, fällt zumindest eins auf: 
Es gibt anscheinend noch nicht den einzig wahren LED-Lüfter, der auch alle Silent-Perfektionisten befriedigt. Während sich bei den Beiträgen zu Silent-Lüftern der Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S2 als Referenz herauskristallisiert, sind bei LED-Lüftern eher so Antworten zu hören, wie „ganz brauchbar“, „recht leise“  aber nie „der perfekte Lüfter“.

Einen „brauchbaren“ Lüfter an einer High-End-Wasserkühlung? Manchen sparsamen Zeitgenossen mag das Scheppern des Einfach-Lüfters beruhigen, da man so wenigstens sicher ist, dass er noch läuft. Aus meiner Sicht soll meine erste Wasserkühlung (die hoffentlich diesen Sommer endlich realisiert wird) gleich fast lautlos laufen, ansonsten könnte ich genauso gut bei einer Luftkühlung bleiben.

Daher lade ich Euch zu meinem kleinen Vergleich von Enermax-Lüftern ein und verspreche einen subjektiven, unprofessionellen und seehr entspannten Test von Lüftern, bei dem zumindest mir neue Erkenntnisse gekommen sind, die ich so noch in keinem Test gefunden habe.

*INHALTSVERZEICHNIS*

*Das Testfeld*
Die Referenz
Der Überregulierte
Ganz in Weiß
Der Beliebige

*Der Test*
Der Testaufbau
Geräuschtest
Skalierbarkeit
Leistung
Es werde Nacht

Fazit

*Anforderungen an die Lüfter*

Ich wünsche mir (fast) lautlose 120mm – Lüfter, die im Idealfall vibrationsfrei laufen, also auch mit dem Radiator verschraubt werden können, die sehr gut verarbeitet sind und die sicher auch bei niedrigen Drehzahlen anlaufen. Da bei einer Wasserkühlung die Leistung ohne Umbau nur über die Lüfterdrehzahl und die Förderleistung der Pumpe regelbar ist, soll eine Lüfterregelung über die Spannung problemlos sein. Die Maximaldrehzahl soll bei ca. 1200 U/min sein, damit man für Übertaktungsexperimente auch mal den Fön auspacken kann.


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Das Testfeld*

*Die Referenz*
Der Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S2 - 120mm soll die Messlatte für die beiden Enermax-Testkandidaten hoch legen. Ein glasfaserverstärkter Rahmen der an den vier Ecken über Silikoneinsätze verfügt, die ihn auch in starren Konstruktionen entkoppeln sollen. Die rauchfarbenen Lüfterblätter, der massive Rahmen und das schwarz gesleevte Anschlusskabel (ca. 45cm lang) gefallen auf dem ersten Blick (Sleeven = bunten, uneleganten Leitungen blickdichte Stützstrümpfe anziehen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den Staub sieht man nur auf dem Foto so gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Sleeve könnte einen Hauch früher anfangen.


_Technische Daten laut Käsekönig: _

Maße: 120x120x25mm
 	Material: PBT 30% GS, PC, Silikon
 	Drehzahl: 1250 U/Min
 	Airflow: max. 87 m³/h
 	Startspannung: 4,5V
 	Leistungsaufnahme: 2,91W
 	Lautstärke: 19 dB(A)
 	Anschluss: 3-Pin
 	Lebenserwartung: 160.000 Stunden
 	Garantie: 6 Jahr
 	Preis: 19,90 EUR


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Der Überregulierte*
Ein transparenter Rahmen mit Metalleinlage und transparente Rotorblätter im „Batwing“-Design mit angeblich 30% mehr Luftförderung, dazu die elektromagnetisch-barometrische „Twister“-Lagerung, die vom Hersteller als nahezu berührungsfrei angepriesen wird, all das hört sich doch schon positiv an beim Enermax Everest 120mm. Dazu die vier blauen LEDs, ,die in Blitzform für Erleuchtung sorgen und zudem noch abschaltbar sind. Die silbern verhüllte Anschlussleitung kommt ohne Sleeve aus, ist aber dafür dezenter und mit 50cm ausreichend lang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon der Hersteller weist allerdings auf einen echten Nachtteil hin: Der Halo-Rahmen ermöglicht es, Luft auch von den Rahmenseiten anzusaugen. Das heißt zwangsläufig, man kann diesen Lüfter nur saugend an einen Radiator einsetzen, wenn man den schönen Rahmen nicht zum Abdichten verschandelt (und die Leistung ist dann bestimmt auch nicht mehr wie zuvor). Also nur etwas für den Radiator in der Front mit vorgesetzten Lüftern…
Dazu kommt noch dieses schwarze Kabel mit Verdickung am Ende. Ein Temperatursensor! Wie, äh, praktisch. Bei Raumtemperatur läuft er mit 510 U/min bei 12 Volt. Schnell etwas heißes Wasser besorgt und ein digitales Aquariums-Thermometer gekauft (ja, hier wird teure Messtechnik eingesetzt^^) und nachgeschaut wie der Regelbereich ist. Doch dazu später.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die silberne Anschlussleitung und der nervende Temperatursensor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank werkzeuglos abnehmbaren Rotor lässt sich auch ein Blick auf den Motor werfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und hier das Gegenstück.

_Technische Daten laut Käsekönig: _

Maße: 120x120x25mm
 	Drehzal: 500 - 1000 U/Min (25°C – 45°C)
 	Airflow: 45,04 – 78,32 m³/h
 	Laufstärke: 8 - 12 dB(A)
 	Leistungsaufnahme: 0,4 A
 	Spannung: 12V
 	Lagertyp: Twister-Lagertechnologie
 	Blattgeometrie: Batwing Lüfterblätter
 	Anschluss: 3-Pin Molex
 	Preis 13,90 EUR


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Ganz in Weiß*
Endlich ein Lüfter, der auch Roy Black gefallen hätte: Weißer Rahmen, weiße Lüfterblätter im Batwing-Design, weiß gesleevte Anschlussleitung (50cm lang) und als Krönung 4 weiße LED’s, ebenfalls abschaltbar. Dazu noch ein ambitionierter Preis. Natürlich auch die gleiche aufwendige Lagertechnik wie beim Everest. Aber was habe ich da beim Aussuchen übersehen? Ein PWM-Anschluss! Dank Steuerung über Pulswellenmodulation eignet er sich für CPU-Kühler und auch für den direkten Anschluss ans Mainboard. Aber wie sieht es mit der Regelbarkeit über eine Lüftersteuerung aus? Oft sollen PWM-Lüfter da sehr störrisch sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die weißen Lüfterblätter glänzen leider im Tageslicht etwas plastikhaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann mit dem Handrücken fühlen, dass durch den Rahmen wirklich Luft angesaugt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein blickdichtes Sleeve ab Werk




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die LED's der beiden neuen Lüfter von Enermax lassen sich auch abschalten.

_Technische Daten laut Käsekönig: _

Maße: 120x120x25mm
 	Drehzal: 500 - 1200 U/Min
 	Airflow: 45,04 – 90,08 m³/h
 	Laufstärke: 8 - 14 dB(A)
 	Leistungsaufnahme: 0,5 A
 	Spannung: 12V
 	Lagertyp: Twister-Lagertechnologie
 	Blattgeometrie: Batwing Lüfterblätter
 	Anschluss: 4-Pin PWM
 	Preis: 16,90 EUR


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Der Beliebige*
Als Beispiel für einen der immer wieder von Moddern empfohlenen Lüftern habe ich den Revoltec Dark Bue 120mm gewählt. Viel billiger als Enermax oder Noiseblocker, aber leider sieht man das auch… Der Rahmen besteht aus einfachem Plastik, das ohne LED-Beleuchtung im Tageslicht ebenso wie die Rotorblätter violett statt dunkelblau erscheint. Die Anschlussleitung muss ohne Sleeve auskommen und ist nur 25cm lang. Immerhin wurden ebenfalls 4 LED’s verwendet. Sinnvolle aber auch störende Extras wie bei den Enermax bleiben uns erspart. Doch vielleicht sind ja die anderen Lüfter nur Blender und der Revoltec der Überraschungssieger dieses Vergleichs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Violett sieht nur auf den Fotos noch dezent aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Rahmen verzichtet auf jedes Designs-Gimmick, weniger geht nicht, ohne dass der Rotor davonfliegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Foto habe ich wie bei den Enermax mit "Revoltec-Sleeve" benannt. Das mag etwas euphemistisch sein.

_Technische Daten laut Käsekönig: _

Maße: 120x120x25 mm 
 	Betriebsspannung: 12 Volt 
 	Nenndrehzahl: 1200 U/min 
 	Luftffördermenge: 49,21 cfm 
 	Geräuschentwicklung: ca. 22,5 dB(A) 
 	Lagerung: Gleitlagerung
 	Preis: 7,90 EUR


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Testaufbau*
Um Störungen durch weitere Lüfter zu vermeiden, werden alle Lüfter über eine Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master – Lüftersteuerung direkt an ein PC-Netzteil angeschlossen. Wenn man das fummelige Anschließen der Anschluss-Verlängerungen des Kaze Master für die vier Lüfter überstanden hat, ermöglichen die Stecker dankenswerterweise auch den Anschluss von PWM-Lüftern.  Mittels diverser Kabelverlängerungen konnte für Geräuschmessungen ein Abstand von 2 Metern zwischen Netzteil und zu testenden Lüfter erreicht werden.

Die Kaze Master lässt sich von Off über 3,7 bis 12 Volt einstellen. Die Drehzahl der angeschlossenen Lüfter kann dabei einzeln beobachtet werden, leider nur in 30iger Schritten (daher die gewählte Messdrehzahl von 780 U/min).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Front wirkt nur wegen der Schutzfolie fleckig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...noch fehlt der neue Compi, wo dieser Kaze Master seinen Platz finden wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur mit Fingern kann man hier keine Anschlussleitung anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Kaze-Master lässt auch PWM-Lüftern Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein- und Ausschalten bewerkstelligt ein selbstgebauter Adapter.


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Geräuschtest*
Dieser Testteil kann nur subjektiv sein! Bitte nimmt ihn nicht als absolute Wahrheit, sondern nur als meinem persönlichen Eindruck. Ein Schallpegelmessgerät konnte ich nicht einsetzen, da die bezahlbaren bei 30 dB erst anfangen zu messen. Eine Messreihe im schalltoten Raum für 4 Lüfter für 125,- bis 250,- Euro war mir persönlich auch zu teuer (wer da zugreifen möchte, ich kann den entsprechenden Kontakt vermitteln^^). Tests mit verschiedenen meiner Mikrophone (Macbook Air, Webcam, Headset) führten auch nicht zu aussagekräftigen Ergebnissen. Daher hier hier nur meine Wahrnehmung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Geräuschtests wurde die Lüfter entweder frei in der Luft gehalten  (F = Frei in der Tabelle) oder immer an der gleichen Stelle auf das Schachbrett meines Großvaters positioniert (S = Schachbrett in der Tabelle), da es sich zufällig als idealer Resonanzkörper für Lüfter-Vibrationen entpuppte. Da ich bis Ende Juni noch in der mit Abstand ruhigsten Wohnlage in Münster wohne und über sehr gut schallisolierende Fenster verfüge, konnte ich auch mein Wohnzimmer als Testraum entfremden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass es nur der Revoltec Lüfter schaffte zu nerven, wenn er mit Resonanzkörper lief, der die Lagergeräusche und Vibrationen hörbar werden lies. Die anderen Lüfter waren zwar bis auf den Enermax Everest ( der ein geringere Höchstdrehzahl hat) auch in über 3 Metern Abstand noch hörbar, aber selbst dann noch leiser als z. B. ein Festplattenzugriffsgeräusch oder ein Vogelzwitschen von draußen bei geöffneter Balkontür. 

Bei 780 U/min zeigte der Noiseblocker, was möglich ist, während insbesondere der Everest mit etwas mehr Rauschen aber ohne Lagergeräusche beeindruckte. Ohne Entkoppelung ist der Revoltec auch bei dieser Drehzahl eine Zumutung. 

Bei 600 U/min ist lautlos bzw. fast lautlos außer für den Revoltec kein Problem. Wenn man ihn nicht entkoppelt, rattert er fast noch aufdringlicher als bei 780 U/min, da der Rundlauf unregelmäßig ist.


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Skalierbarkeit*
Eine Lüftersteuerung ermöglicht es, auch etwas leistungsstärkere Lüfter an einer Wasserkühlung im Alltag (fast) lautlos zu betreiben und bei Bedarf aufzudrehen. Drehzahlreserven nach oben sind also nicht unerwünscht. Noch interessanter ist die untere Drehzahlgrenze, bei der der Lüfter sicher anläuft. Selbst wenn eine minimale Drehzahl ausreicht, um eine großzügig dimensionierte Wasserkühlung zu betreiben, macht das nur Freude, wenn man sicher sein kann, dass beim Rechner-Neustart der Quirl bei wenig Umdrehungen auch sicher die Arbeit aufnimmt. Hier erstmal die Übersicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Cluster überzeugt bei beiden Aufgaben. Überraschend hoch liegt die niedrigste Drehzahl bei den ungleichen Kollegen Revoltec und Noiseblocker. Beim Noiseblocker kann aber positiv die hohe maximale Drehzahl anführen und das man bei der niedrigsten Drehzahl sogar noch Reserven nach oben hat, wenn man lautlos bleiben möchte. Dem Revoltec dient vielleicht als Entschuldigung, dass er sich sowieso nicht für Silent-Ansprüche eignet.

Das Sorgenkind ist der Everest. Was nützt eine niedrige Anlaufdrehzahl, wenn er bei Raumtemperatur nur bis 510 U/min hochregelbar ist. Der eingebaute Temperatursensor spricht für eine Temperaturabnahme am Radiator zu spät an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Einstellen ist nicht möglich. Um überhaupt das Verhalten mit höheren Drehzahlen zu untersuchen, musste ich mit heißen Wasser improvisieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was für eine Freude, in kleinen Mengen über eine halbe Stunde kaltes Wasser nachzugießen, um eine Temperaturkurve zu gewinnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kleine Aquariums-Thermometer soll auf 1° Celsius genau sein. Ich hatte leider keine empfindlichen Fische zur Hand zum Überprüfen.


*Das Tuning*
Nach abgeschlossenen Versuchen habe ich einfach den Temperatursensor abgeschnitten. Danach lief er weiterhin mit 510 U/min, jetzt unbeeinflusst von jeglicher Umgebungstemperatur. Danach der letzte Versuch: Das Ende mit Feuerzeug abisoliert und die beiden Litzen verbunden. Und das Ergebnis:
Ein perfekt regelbarer Lüfter zwischen 330 und 1080 U/min! Da hätte ich mir viel Gehampel beim Messen sparen können…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Leistung*
Für einen Lüfter an einer Wasserkühlung zählen zwei Parameter: Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und Staudruck. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit entscheidet über die maximal transportierbare Luftmenge, der Staudruck darüber, wie sehr sich der Lüfter von den Lamellen eines Radiators ausbremsen lässt. 

Subjektiv sind alle Lüfter außer dem Noiseblocker bei gleicher Drehzahl gleich stark. Nur der Noiseblocker ist fühlbar schwächer. Meine bisherigen Versuche, das Gefühl z. B. durch Auslenkung von Papierstreifen optisch nachvollziehbar machen, funzten nicht. 
Daraufhin machte ich heute den Fehler, meinen Zwillingsbruder anzurufen, der mir mal eben den Entwurf eines kombinierten Strömungs- und Staudruckmessers zum Vergleich mehrer Lüfter lieferte, mittels Karton, Pappröhre, Schläuchen, Glassteigrohr nach dem Prinzip einer Wasserstrahlpumpe und Wasserwaage. Da ich Mai kaum Zeit haben werde, wird dieser Teil des Testes nachgereicht, sobald ich da etwas funktionsfähiges zustande gebracht habe.^^


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Es werde Nacht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier schlägt die Stunde, wo der Noiseblocker an seine Grenzen kommt. Man sieht - Nichts...


Seine drei Konkurrenten überzeugen dagegen alle auf ihre Weise:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Cluster leuchtet in Natura noch deutlicher weißer und edler als es meine Kamera abbilden kann. Die vier Blitze sind deutlich zu erkennen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Everest leuchtet intensiv und gleichmäßig in hellem Blau.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Revoltec, das Mauerblümchen im Tageslicht, überzeugt mit einem kräftigen dunklen Blau.


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Fazit*
Der Noiseblocker hat auch mich überzeugt. Mag er auch etwas weniger Luft bei gleicher Drehzahl transportieren. Dafür ist er so leise, dass er auch mehr Drehzahl ohne Tinnitus beim Benutzer erlaubt. Leider hat der Hersteller bisher die Modder bei seinen Modellen vergessen.

Der Cluster und der Everest sind (zumindest nach Abschneiden und Kurzschließen des Temperaturfühlers bei letzerem) sowohl silent-tauglich als auch optisch überzeugend. Wenn man sie entkoppelt montiert, genügen sie zumindest meinen Ansprüchen an einen Lüfter. Positiv auch die problemlose Zerlegbarkeit und die Optik bei Tag und bei Nacht. Der große Nachteil bleibt die fehlende Eignung als saugender Lüfter an einem Radiator durch den Rahmen, der auch zum Ansaugen genutzt wird. Ein Abdichten z. B. mit Silikon würde den Lüfter doch ziemlich verschandeln.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zettiii (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Hört sich interessant an 
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.
Vielleicht gibt es ja bald einen vernünftigen LED Fan für uns Waküler


----------



## nemetona (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Sind in dem Test noch weitere Lüftermodelle geplant?


----------



## derLordselbst (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

@Nemetoma: 

Da mich ich gerade halbwegs dazu entschlossen habe, einen Strömungs- und Staudruck-Messaufbau zu basteln, der einen relativen Vergleich ermöglicht, lohnt es sich dann auch noch weitere Modelle nachzutesten, wenn Ihr mir welche vorschlagt.


----------



## nemetona (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Ich finde Skythe S-Flex und Slip Stream sollten da nicht fehlen, genauso wie Nanoxia und die beliebten und oft benutzte Yate Loons, sowie von der Referenz die S1 Version auch für viele interessant ist.


----------



## Forti (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

sehr gute arbeit, toller test. ich würde auch evtl lüftersets mit reinnehmen die ja viel angeboten werden und natürlich auch gekauft werden. ich weiss jetzt zumindest welchen ich mir evtl neu zulegen werde. danke

mfg forti


----------



## Skaos (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Hey spitzen ergänzung zum pcgh-artikel im aktuellen heft 
da fällt mir meine auswahl doch gleich noch leichter.. Hatte echt schon die befürchung mit nem enermax auf die nase zu fallen, aber dem scheint ja nich so..
ansonsten fänd ich die bereits erwähnten scythe lüfter und deren abschneiden auch noch sehr interessant


----------



## derLordselbst (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Im Mai wird es wohl nichts damit, diesen Test weiter auszubauen. Da habe ich einen "kleinen" Auftrag angenommen, der mir den nächsten Rechner finanziert, aber für sonst nichts Zeit lässt. Also bitte etwas Geduld.

Den PCGH-Artikel habe ich übrigens gerade erst gelesen, war zu sehr mit meinen eigenen Test beschäftigt.^^


----------



## klefreak (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

eventuell wäre auch ein Vergleich mit Modellen von Noctua interessant 

mfg Klemens

ps: toller tEST 11


----------



## Monsterclock (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Schöner Test 

Die Modder müssen sich wahrscheinlich weiter mit den Shrouds begnügen oder einfach nen LED Lüfter entkernen....


----------



## HESmelaugh (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Super Bericht!
Echt gut, wie du ausführlich auf alle Aspekte der Lüfter eingehst. Hut ab!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*



nemetona schrieb:


> Ich finde Skythe S-Flex und Slip Stream sollten da nicht fehlen, genauso wie Nanoxia und die beliebten und oft benutzte Yate Loons, sowie von der Referenz die S1 Version auch für viele interessant ist.





klefreak schrieb:


> eventuell wäre auch ein Vergleich mit Modellen von Noctua interessant



*Zustimmung*
S-Flex ist nunmal DER Standard, Loonies sind DIE Billig-Empfehlung. Noctua gelten immer so als unbeachtete dritte im Bunde der "Lüfter mit gutem Lager".
Solange TFC nichts im Silentbereich anbietet und der Prototyp ausm PCGH-Test nicht am Markt sind, wären das alle wichtigen - und ein Test mit Staudruck wäre echt mal was interessantes - zumal bei identischer Drehzahl  (dann führt aber bald kein Weg mehr an Lautstärkemessungen vorbei  Kann man sowas nicht relativ per Software durchführen? Also alle nach festem Verfahren aufnehmen und dann z.B. ermitteln, dass ein Cluster 1,2mal so laut wie ein Multiframe ist)


----------



## el barto (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Schöner test wenn auch ich gerne noch Noctuas und Loonies im Testfeld hätte. Dann wäre es perfekt

mfg el barto


----------



## Skaos (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Hey, feine Sache dass der Test fixiert wurde


----------



## derLordselbst (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Upps, ein Sticky für meinen Beitrag? Das ist ja Motivation und Verpflichtung zugleich. 

Also bin ich doch schon mal etwas angefangen, meinen Leistungstest vorzubereiten. Ein paar Minuten hat man ja immer irgendwie übrig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Material habe ich schon aufgetrieben. Nach einer Sache musste ich etwas länger suchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes werde ich den "Prüfstand" für Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und für Staudruck zum Laufen bringen, bzw. es zumindest versuchen.

Der definitive Nachteil wird sein, dass er nur relative Werte liefert und dass nur bei stabiler Wetterlage und zum gleichen Zeitpunkt. Also muss ich mir noch etwas überlegen, wie man schnell die Lüfter wechseln kann.

Der große Vorteil ist, dass die Messung keine Tausende von Euros verschlingt.^^


P.S.: Der kleine Akku ist nur Ersatz für meine alte Sony, die zwar nur 2,6 MPixel hat, aber im Makrobereich erstaunlich gut funktioniert.


----------



## Xylezz (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Echt super Test, würde auch sehr gerne noch Nanoxia, YL und Noctua im Testfeld sehen 

Auf alle Fälle weiter so


----------



## kill_bill (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Toller Test, thx dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast  .

Da ich selbst Besitze eines Scythe S-Flex bin, würde mich auch dafür aussprechen, dass die als Referenz mit aufgenommen werden  .

MfG


----------



## derLordselbst (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Oh Leute, der umfangreichere Test verzögert sich leider doch noch. Die Umzugsvorbereitungen machen mir das Leben schwer und da wir noch einiges renovieren müssen, kann ich leider meine Prognose für Juni nicht einhalten. 

Hier befindet sich im Moment mein Testmaterial, gut verpackt aber nicht mehr besonders leicht erreichbar...:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svbo (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

Bin begeistert,schönes Ding was du da Niedergeschrieben hast!!!

Bestätigt voll und ganz meinen kauf der beiden MF12-S2 - 120mm ...


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

ich hab den enermax und muss sagen das ich begeistert bin  nur Schade das das Ding 4 Adern hat was mich wieder nerven beim sleeven gekostet hat  aber ein echter sleever kennt keinen Schmerz


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*



			
				derLordselbst schrieb:
			
		

> Der Cluster und der Everest sind (zumindest nach Abschneiden und Kurzschließen des Temperaturfühlers bei letzerem) sowohl silent-tauglich als auch optisch überzeugend. Wenn man sie entkoppelt montiert, genügen sie zumindest meinen Ansprüchen an einen Lüfter. Positiv auch die problemlose Zerlegbarkeit und die Optik bei Tag und bei Nacht. Der große Nachteil bleibt die fehlende Eignung als saugender Lüfter an einem Radiator durch den Rahmen, der auch zum Ansaugen genutzt wird. Ein Abdichten z. B. mit Silikon würde den Lüfter doch ziemlich verschandeln.


Ich habe bei meinem Cluster die beiden Blechteile mit dem Schriftzug einfach innen und aussen mit Tesa bzw. so einem extra dünnes Konurenzbilligprodukt verklebt. Der Film ist fast unsichtbar und mein Lüfter saugt. 

MfG


----------



## derLordselbst (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Lesertest] Schön, leise, regelbar und leuchtend? Geht das mit Enermax?*

*Fortsetzung folgt*

Unglaublicherweise starte ich gerade die Fortsetzung des Lüftertests. Die Testaufbauten sind schon in Arbeit. Weitere Lüfter zum Testen werden allerdings erst bestellt, wenn sie diese Tests auch funktionieren^^ (bis auf den Scythe S-Flex, der ist schon gekauft).

Das wird jetzt alles ein bisschen einfacher. Vor meinen Umzug hatte ich eigentlich nur Platz für einen (wenn auch großen) Computertisch und konnte mich zum Schrauben immer nur zeitweilig irgendwo ausbreiten.

Auf dem Bild seht ihr meinen Neffen, der den wenigen Platz auch für's Training nutzt.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt habe ich ein komplettes Zimmer nur zum Computern und Arbeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und auch einen ständigen Schrauberplatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...der allerdings schnell voll wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und wenn Ihr genau hinseht, links oben an den c't - Stapeln vorbei, könnt Ihr erkennen, dass in Zukunft mein Schreibtisch nicht mehr für's Latissimus-Training leiden muss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider habe ich allerdings meinen Großauftrag neben den normalen Job immer noch nicht fertig, daher wird es hier nicht superschnell weitergehen.


----------

